

IFTTT now has a Best Buy channel - projectileboy
https://ifttt.com/best_buy

======
tmuir
If you make a Venn diagram in your mind, with one circle people technically
savvy enough to use something like IFTTT, and the other circle people who shop
at best buy, is there any overlap in that diagram?

~~~
projectileboy
Well, even if you don't care to use Best Buy, you might be interested in
product availability or price changes, which in some cases would represent
availability or price changes in the retail space in general (e.g., a
particular game has a price drop).

